# REW first try with Genelec 1030a + 1092a sub



## olgaga (Mar 1, 2015)

Here are two SPL from my system in the studio with Genelec 1030a monitors (mains) and 1092a sub..

I really like what it s possible to analyse and reveal in a room.

Being very new to the acoustict side i would really need some help on understanding and correcting frequency response ....

Here i have include two SPL : 

Red with the Sub bypassed and 
Bluehe with the Sub on.


How serious are the peaks and dips here please ?? 

Thanks for your help and any advice,

Best Regards,

Olga


----------



## olgaga (Mar 1, 2015)

I did the same test as above but this time using a high end schoeps microphone, maybe not ideal but probably closer to a neutrol mic. 

Yellow/Brown is with the Subs bypassed
Green is with the Sub on

Still looks like resonating frequency around 40hz and 80hz, 

I know the room needs some treatment as nothing is already done on that side,

Please any help is highly welcomed.

Thanks,


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum Olga!

Your graphs aren’t very useful the way you have them scaled, you might want to check the first post in the link below. Fair warning, they are going to look much worse afterwards!

Getting Graphs Ready to Post

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You should also calibrate your SPL reading to get the plots showing at a representative level - it won't change the shape, just how far up or down the plot range the traces are shown.


----------

